# Awesome pocket hole system



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Good review. I think pocket screws have a place in woodworking. I agree about the face clamps too. You really need one to get the faces flush to each other.

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Great review. 
I have the K3 (the one with the clamp lever on the front) and would never get rid of it. I agree with everything you said, especially the clamps. I also have a couple of the 90 degree clamps too and they work great.

I don't use glue all the time with my pocket hole joints either; it really depends. I just built my sister a small spice rack out of curly maple using pocket holes and no glue and it's solid as a rock.

One precaution; I've found that pocket holes don;t get along with 1/2" material all that much. I recently built my niece a small shelf out of 1/2" pre-finished plywood, and the bottom shelf was supposed to be flush with the bottom of the sides, but the screw would poke out of the bottom of the side, so I had to raise the bottom shelf a bit.

It definitely works best with 3/4" material.

FWIW, my workbench is assembled with pocket screws and glue and it's solid as a rock.

Goin to check out your drill review as I have the same one and love it.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes I love mine and I have the micro pocket too


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Great review, but where are the photos of the project you built using this wonderful jig??


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in sanding mode on the covers. After final assembly with the metal grates in place I'll post the project with plenty of shots.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Lowe's Bucket Max that I hook up to the jig's dust collector. It works great. Makes drilling holes much easier and cleaner.


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

I have 18 projects on LumberJocks. Each and every exclusively uses pocket hole joinery.

Take a look. You might be surprised at some of them.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I love my pocket hiole jig! Makes lif a lot easier, and won't live without it.
I'm still a learning wood worker and will at some point learn to do the mortise and tennons and hand cut dovetails; but I do tend to get in a hurry and not practice these joints (my own fault). I love woodworking its my new hobby, the only other hobbies I have are bass fishing and playing guitar (need more practice on that to).


----------

